# [ODIN] EI20 Radio for Mesmerize & Showcase



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

I extracted and packaged up this little treat for everyone. Here is the newest radio for US Cellular and the C-Spire Showcase. ODIN is needed. Flash it under the phone tab. If you need help using it, please search this forum and stickies (there are some great guides out there). Enjoy!

www.megaupload.com/?d=JSKXEG1G


----------



## 123sit

Flash under phone tab eh, I've always flashed recoveries, roms, and modems under pda tab. Why is this one different from all the other modems available? Excuse me if I'm wrong and thanks for the upload, actually been looking for this.

Sent from my Glitched CM7 Mesmerize


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

Because when you try under PDA, .bin files are unsupported; under PHONE, they are. Also... because I said so Don't worry, it works fine

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## 123sit

Touche, wasn't in front of my computer so hadn't peeked in the zip yet to see file type.

Sent from my Glitched CM7 Mesmerize


----------



## hottcakes

seems A O.K. on my eh09 cm7 mesmerize.

strength and reliability test will be at work in the morning. stock eh09 was great. cm7 eh09 fix was ok.


----------



## sageDieu

Seems interesting, some more info/tests/etc. would be nice, usually we have devs look at these before the general user base uses them. But if everything seems to be working well for those that have tried then I'll bite... eh09 is fine but you never know if they've fixed some stuff.

OP, I don't expect you to give your source for this but some info would be helpful if you have any to give. What is different in this from eh09, etc

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

sageDieu said:


> OP, I don't expect you to give your source for this but some info would be helpful if you have any to give. What is different in this from eh09, etc


This modem was ripped out of the official USCC ei20 update by myself . So as far as a test build this is not. I'm sure its okay as this is what their techs have been flashing for people for about a week in-store and shipping on handsets. Now the differences are a little more of a mystery. I don't know much about all the changes, however I know that it is "supposed" to increase 3g speeds/reliability. Beyond that remains to be seen.

I certainty hope to see the feedback, be it good or bad. Post it and I'll keep track. I love my eh09 so if this new modem starts to suck, I'll be the first to boot it!








Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## networkidea

Awesome. I would have about killed for this yesterday - had to actually take my phone into USCC due to an issue with 3G ceasing to function all together... no amount of flashing, clearing EFS, repartioning, different versions, etc would fix it. They flashed EI20 in store, and poof - it was fixed and had 3G again. Downloading now for future use.


----------



## sageDieu

awesome, I didn't know this was what was in the update. Wonder why we are all still on eh09? I'll be flashing in the morning I think.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

sageDieu said:


> awesome, I didn't know this was what was in the update.


The update brought the version of GB to 2.3.5 from 2.3.4. That and the radio look to be the major differences so far.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## ncmcken

dIGITALbEATdOWN said:


> I certainty hope to see the feedback, be it good or bad. Post it and I'll keep track. I love my eh09 so if this new modem starts to suck, I'll be the first to boot it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Works great on my Mesmerize (TSM res. v1.2 w/imoseyen v2.2.0 kernel) - download speed tests have increased by roughly 200kbps everywhere I've tested so far in St. Louis.
Thanks!


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

ncmcken said:


> Works great on my Mesmerize (TSM res. v1.2 w/imoseyen v2.2.0 kernel) - download speed tests have increased by roughly 200kbps everywhere I've tested so far in St. Louis.
> Thanks!


Awesome. I've also had increased speeds. Anybody else have feedback?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## hottcakes

unfortunately, i seem to have lost all data/internet usage on my phone unless i'm on stock eh09. i can use the ei20 stock too with great results, even rooted stock. as soon as i load up CM7 i lose it all.


----------



## dean.d

hottcakes said:


> unfortunately, i seem to have lost all data/internet usage on my phone unless i'm on stock eh09. i can use the ei20 stock too with great results, even rooted stock. as soon as i load up CM7 i lose it all.


You need EE25 for cm7.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## nickrl

dIGITALbEATdOWN said:


> Awesome. I've also had increased speeds. Anybody else have feedback?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Just out of curiosity... are you aware of any changes to the multi touch drivers in the full package? Wondering if this update cured that problem.


----------



## Special_opps

ran 5 speed tests on eh09, then flashed ei20 ran 5 speed tests. took the averages. my 3g speeds on eh09 and ei20 are all over the place. i am gonna say that test was inconclusive. i flashed the ei20 modem on the mez running ics build3 and it is working fine. using the browser, tapatalk, rootzwiki app and youtube, the ei20 seems quicker but that could be wishful thinking. anywho, gonna use it for a while. thanks for the modem.


----------



## dfgas

Special_opps said:


> ran 5 speed tests on eh09, then flashed ei20 ran 5 speed tests. took the averages. my 3g speeds on eh09 and ei20 are all over the place. i am gonna say that test was inconclusive. i flashed the ei20 modem on the mez running ics build3 and it is working fine. using the browser, tapatalk, rootzwiki app and youtube, the ei20 seems quicker but that could be wishful thinking. anywho, gonna use it for a while. thanks for the modem.


This is all I run. GPS lock is faster for me.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## hottcakes

dean.d said:


> You need EE25 for cm7.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


even on a USCC Mez? i thought they were either ee19 or eh09, or previous? even stock ee19 has zero service, only stock eh09 works. its been a week now and i can't get a definitive, stable connection on anything but stock eh09. i sincerely dislike the phone stock, love the CM7 layout. may do the ICS build if the signal will be consistently constant.


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

On USCC use the ee19 radio on cm7.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## ACLakey

dIGITALbEATdOWN said:


> I extracted and packaged up this little treat for everyone. Here is the newest radio for US Cellular and the C-Spire Showcase. ODIN is needed. Flash it under the phone tab. If you need help using it, please search this forum and stickies (there are some great guides out there). Enjoy!
> 
> www.megaupload.com/?d=JSKXEG1G


Thanks, running great with TSM Resurrection so far.


----------



## hottcakes

dIGITALbEATdOWN said:


> On USCC use the ee19 radio on cm7.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


whoa, in post #7 of this thread you say this was ripped from the uscc EI20 update by yourself. so why would this be incompatible in any way with the phone if it came from uscc, regardless of the initial version? perhaps i Really should have checked which version came loaded on my phone before i attempted any of this. impatiently, i went for the root and/or mod instantly. now, i only got the phone a week ago (how late to the party am I?) so perhaps it already came with 2.3.5 altogether. nonetheless, only stock eh09 worked and not ee19.

called up tech support for uscc earlier and had them re-do whatever they do over the phone and thus far, ten hours later, zero issues with my CM7 loaded. had to abruptly leave the store since the "associate" (read: employee) wanted to look at my phone.

perhaps this is unrelated, but the lady on the phone said my number was registered with a blackberry device and when i tried the *228 activation i _may_ have been sent some of the wrong info. whether or not this is pertinent, i don't know, but so far no issues.

perhaps i shall try this ei20 radio again and if issues arise i will call back after going through stock eh09 to CM7 and leave it alone.


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

hottcakes said:


> whoa, in post #7 of this thread you say this was ripped from the uscc EI20 update by yourself. so why would this be incompatible in any way with the phone if it came from uscc, regardless of the initial version? perhaps i Really should have checked which version came loaded on my phone before i attempted any of this. impatiently, i went for the root and/or mod instantly. now, i only got the phone a week ago (how late to the party am I?) so perhaps it already came with 2.3.5 altogether. nonetheless, only stock eh09 worked and not ee19.
> 
> called up tech support for uscc earlier and had them re-do whatever they do over the phone and thus far, ten hours later, zero issues with my CM7 loaded. had to abruptly leave the store since the "associate" (read: employee) wanted to look at my phone.
> 
> perhaps this is unrelated, but the lady on the phone said my number was registered with a blackberry device and when i tried the *228 activation i _may_ have been sent some of the wrong info. whether or not this is pertinent, i don't know, but so far no issues.
> 
> perhaps i shall try this ei20 radio again and if issues arise i will call back after going through stock eh09 to CM7 and leave it alone.


To answer your cm7 question, when cm7 for the mesmerized was released it required the ee19 radio. I know there was a port of it to make it work with eh09. Not sure which version you are using. Either way what ever radio you use wouldn't somehow associate with blackberry account (although your phone number might). If you are going to use cm7, then make sure you are using the build for eh09. If that's the case, the ei20 should work. As for ee19 not working on your phone, there is a known issue that newer mesmerize hardware is not comparable with older(ee19) radios and software. Only eh09 and newer work. Check the forum for more info. Good luck my friend.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## mcgleevn

just curious... my baseband version reads: S:i500.04 K.EI20

I got the modem from another source, is this what everyone who has flashed this EI20 indicates in their baseband version?

To check, go to menu > settings > About phone (it's third item from the bottom of the list, on ICS)

Thanks doods...

And, I have been running the EI20 modem on my mez for about a week and no major differences from eh09 as far as I can tell, although I am in an area with good coverage.


----------



## foxfire450

mcgleevn said:


> just curious... my baseband version reads: S:i500.04 K.EI20
> 
> I got the modem from another source, is this what everyone who has flashed this EI20 indicates in their baseband version?


Yes.


----------



## nicklovell23

I'm trying flash this with odin and no luck. I'm on ICS build 4 running glitch 14 preview 4 EH09. Tried to do it under PDA and under Phone its not seeing the md5. It sees other files like cwm just not this one. Is there any reason you could think of that would cause this? thanks


----------



## Special_opps

nicklovell23 said:


> I'm trying flash this with odin and no luck. I'm on ICS build 4 running glitch 14 preview 4 EH09. Tried to do it under PDA and under Phone its not seeing the md5. It sees other files like cwm just not this one. Is there any reason you could think of that would cause this? thanks


Did u unzip the file first?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## nicklovell23

Nope, just did and worked like a charm. Wow total noob move there. Sorry!!!! Thanks for the help.


----------



## autowarrior

I installed this on my showcase running EH09 and the phone will send and recieve calls fine but i no 3g now.Any ideas what I did wrong.


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

autowarrior said:


> I installed this on my showcase running EH09 and the phone will send and recieve calls fine but i no 3g now.Any ideas what I did wrong.


Hmmm. You might be missing some data files in your system/etc/ppp folder. Do you only show one file? I have six in mine. I know Verizon doesn't need 'em but we (uscell + cspire) still need them.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## autowarrior

My folder has seven files in it.When I odin should I check the repartition.When I flashed it earlier it was unchecked.


----------



## hottcakes

dIGITALbEATdOWN said:


> Hmmm. You might be missing some data files in your system/etc/ppp folder. Do you only show one file? I have six in mine. I know Verizon doesn't need 'em but we (uscell + cspire) still need them.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


i've only one file, ip-up-vpn, and all is good at the moment.

i was under the impression that re-partition should only be checked when going back to stock. when flashing CWM or a radio it should be left unchecked, no?


----------



## autowarrior

Well i have 3g working again.Decided to Odin EI20 for Cspire to see what would happen.Well 3g still did not work.So I decided to try *228 one more time since I odin to EI20 and it worked.


----------



## mezster

Thanks for the radio! Flashed it and now market and browser load much faster. Got full bars in places where I only had 2...thanks again.


----------



## Perky69

Works great with my ICS Mesmerize........thnx


----------



## Waggs

ncmcken said:


> Works great on my Mesmerize (TSM res. v1.2 w/imoseyen v2.2.0 kernel) - download speed tests have increased by roughly 200kbps everywhere I've tested so far in St. Louis.
> Thanks!


So am getting better understanding with ROMS and what not, went from Awsome Sauce 10.6 w voodoo, lean kernel 1.5.2 to AS 10.7, lean kernel 2.2.0 about a week ago... I can odin flash the ei20 radio right onto this, right? (after disable-lagfix)

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

Sure can

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## hottcakes

posted this in the ICS for mesmerize and showcase build thread, but it may get buried there. 

apparently those files posted by dIGITALbEATdOWN are necessary in some way for sending MMS messages. whilst on ICS build 5 i was unable to successfully send a MMS message, after moving the files to the directory and rebooting i had instant success in sending one.


----------



## sageDieu

hottcakes said:


> posted this in the ICS for mesmerize and showcase build thread, but it may get buried there.
> 
> apparently those files posted by dIGITALbEATdOWN are necessary in some way for sending MMS messages. whilst on ICS build 5 i was unable to successfully send a MMS message, after moving the files to the directory and rebooting i had instant success in sending one.


I don't think there's a relation as I have had no issues on my mesmerize with mms, not on eh09 or ei20 on ics.

and I don't even know what files your talking about so I haven't used them

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## lightbulb39

Can somebody post a new link to this since MegaUpload went down?


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

lightbulb39 said:


> Can somebody post a new link to this since MegaUpload went down?


Working on it... mirror up soon...

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Shelby04861

Thanks. I wish I had gotten I earlier. Kinda a bummer that the site is gonna be down for a while.

Powered by recycled iPhones!


----------



## Shelby04861

Can anyone post up a link for the radio again as I did not get it the first time around. Thanks

Powered by recycled iPhones!


----------



## hottcakes

ei20radio


----------



## Shelby04861

Got it. Thanks and it works great.


hottcakes said:


> ei20radio


Powered by recycled iPhones!


----------



## sageDieu

Shelby04861 said:


> Thanks. I wish I had gotten I earlier. Kinda a bummer that the site is gonna be down for a while.
> 
> Powered by recycled iPhones!


more like forever

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## hottcakes

i've a seedbox so i would be able to host more than enough files, but i don't know if people 'round here are comfortable with those file types.
i wouldn't count on that site coming back up either.


----------



## Shelby04861

Ehh-heemmm......sarcasm. this should be interesting how this plays out.

Powered by recycled iPhones!


----------



## micah247

I have been using the new ei20 radio for about a week. The 3g speed seems faster, but I get less signal in low signal areas now and frequently have no service where I would have 1 bar before. Anyone got the link for the eh09 radio so I can try that one again? I am running AS 10.7 with lean 2.2
Thanks


----------



## hottcakes

link to eh09 radio.torrent file.


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

Hmmm. Looks like all the links are now dead. I'll get after them tonight...


----------



## dwegiel

Thank you for the eh09 modem, saving my life right now.


----------



## co6alt

Any luck finding some links or files or anything? I've got eh09 with the new MIUI 2.3.30 and my GPS isn't locking, so I wanna try EI20 if anyone can point me to it?


----------



## MistaWolfe

^Bump


----------



## Perky69

Where in the f are all the working links?


----------



## showcasemodr

Perky69 said:


> Where in the f are all the working links?


Uploading now. I can post EH09 and EI20 full tar. FE29 modem only if you want.


----------



## Perky69

Thank you! I could use the ei20 modem. Im on EH09 with Devil Kernel and I keep losing data connection. Gonna try a different radio, see what happens.

Sent from my AOKP M6 Mesmerize


----------



## showcasemodr

Ok here are some Odin files for USCC Mesmerize only! To be flashed in Odin.

Stock EH09 (Full): https://www.box.com/...4tjo07utu09.md5

Stock EI20 (Full): https://www.box.com/...pux7lu8pnjd.md5

EI20 (modem only): https://www.box.com/shared/static/yjyivork4yd0zb4yx0ub.ei20

FE29 (modem only): https://www.box.com/...r7djgh993f7.bin


----------



## Perky69

Thank you so much

Nothings showing up in odin for the ei20 modem.

Sent from my AOKP M6 Mesmerize


----------



## showcasemodr

Perky69 said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> Nothings showing up in odin for the ei20 modem.
> 
> Sent from my AOKP M6 Mesmerize


You May Have To Do the Full Flash.


----------



## showcasemodr

try the fe29 modem file. its newer than ei20 anyways.

what section of odin are you trying to flash it in?


----------



## ice99

Perky69 said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> Nothings showing up in odin for the ei20 modem.
> 
> Sent from my AOKP M6 Mesmerize


Flash it in phone section.


----------



## Perky69

ice99 said:


> Flash it in phone section.


I thought everything was flashed with the pda button?

Sent from my AOKP M6 Mez


----------



## showcasemodr

Full files in the PDA section

Modem files in the Phone section, unless it works for you in PDA


----------



## Perky69

I've always flashed in pda but .bins don't show up in the pda section.

Sent from my AOKP M6 Mez


----------



## HikingMoose

The reason the EI20 radio wouldn't flash was just because it was labeled wrong "modem.bin.ei20", just change it around so its EI20modem.bin. Worked for me. But I still have no data. I guess I have to call uscellular and have them do whatever they do to fix it.


----------



## CdMaAK

How did you do this? I want to create a good Odin file from the generic gingerbread kiosk before trying out jelly bean.

https://custsupport.alaskacommunications.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/488/~/samsung-showcase-2.3-software-update

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## showcasemodr

CdMaAK said:


> How did you do this? I want to create a good Odin file from the generic gingerbread kiosk before trying out jelly bean.
> 
> https://custsupport....software-update
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


If you are able to use Samsung Kies mini to upgrade (there needs to be an update out there to apply to your phone) I can show you how to pull the file during the upgrade process. Basically once you begin the update process your computer (samsung kies) downloads the file into the temporary directory and flashes your phone, then when its done it deletes it.

There are a couple more steps to do after you copy the file during the upgrade process but it's pretty easy to do. Essentially you need to md5 sum it afterwards so Odin will allow it.

Shoot me a PM if you want me to send you the instructions on how to do it.

I am busy the next couple days but after that I can type of the directions, or google how to extract the file. I searched around on google/XDA and learned from there.


----------



## showcasemodr

Not to post a bunch but it would be nice to add Alaska Communications files to the Odin multiple carrier post: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/34614-odin-stock-mesmerize-and-showcase-files-multiple-carriers/


----------



## FreeFlyr

Will the EI20 or FE29 work with JB (CM10)? I'm on the EH03 right now. Thanks!


----------

